# Has anyone heard of Yurii N. Kulikoff?



## chris jeppesen (Jul 19, 2005)

notaclue
I have looked and asked but i'm still in the dark.
I found a web site. http://kulikoff.com/russianbees/
but that is all.
Do you have the book and where did you get it.
thanks chris


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Chris!!!

Not yet, but I'm still trying. Wait...


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Sorry... Medication makes me lose concentration alot. I had to check my email before I responded to you. I have been able to get ahold of his daughter. She says she had some books but they are sold out and he has since written two more and she hopes to get those in. I'm going to get her permission before I release any of her info. I am DEFINITELY going to try and get some more info on his new books and their price. 
I'm finally going to get the chance to put my smoker (when it comes in) where my mouth is. I have a bee call and there are two hives in the same house. (?) Thursday I should have bees!!! WHOOO HOOO! David


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you Chris. He does have two new books out, natural beekeeping and balanced life. Hopefully there will be some available this fall. I should know something, hopefully, in about a month. Thank you! David


----------

